# Anyone Into Remote Control Toys?



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Was surfing the off-topic section and thought some people may like the same interests i have acquired some years ago.
I've had many remote control toys when i was younger, and i still have a box or two full of broken toys and parts.

Couple of years ago, me and my brother pitched in some money to buy a brand new Kyosho Fw05T (Nitro RC)
It was heavily used by me and him and it had couple of broken parts and pieces after couple of months use.
At the time we could barely afford the aftermarket parts and just left the car to collect dust.

Since then it's been around 3-4 years since the last time i've touched the car and decided to give it a much needed rebuild.
The initial rebuild took around 2 weeks, and would of probably been cheaper to buy a secondhand, good condition Fw05T (But wheres the fun in that







)

The engine was rebuilt
-New server gears
-New parts and dog bones replaced
-My ghetto skid/rock under plate ( temporary







)
-New Clutch
-Fuel line
-Cleaned pipe/silicone hose
-Shock oil
and a whole lot of minor tweaking.................

It's been really fun doing this much needed project of mine, and i think it will be on my side for quite some time.


























(Notice the badly damaged stock skid plate







)

*Anyway! i was interested if anyone else was into RC toys? If so do share! would love to see what your other hobbies are.*


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

I am in to building R/C boats.
Here are some pics of some I have made...
The first two are nitro air boats, and the red one is an electric .
All of them are made using vintage and , nos , electronics and controls.
The first airboat is totally scratch built using cox controlls.
The second airboat is a dumas swamp buggy that I am currently working on. Both have .049 cox airplane engines,with throttle control.
The electric is also a dumas boat using cox controls and has a 380s motor, and an esc for speed control.
They are fun to build and more funner to play with on the water








Tom
aka. bunnybuster


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Check this out. TOO COOL!!!!!!!!!!






Flatband


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

that was cool


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Great job on the car Danny I bet you are having loads of fun with that!

Bunnybuster those boats look great, do you have any plans for building them?

And Flatband that plane goes at incredible speed, I might be wrong but I don't think the public can fly those in the UK? Can anyone clarify this?


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Wow!
that jet is way cool! but, when the plane goes out of sight...how do you control it?
i would like to have a jet engine on a model boat.
some of my boats are custom made....a couple are kit boats (Dumas).


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Ohhh i didn't relise people were responding









Those are some really cool boats Bunnybuster, on the 1st and 2nd photo are the engines of a RC plane?



> Great job on the car Danny


Thanks jim, mostly busy charging batteries to be honest. lol


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Danny
The two airboats have .049 airplane engines.


----------



## josheppaul (May 17, 2012)

Danny0663 said:


> Was surfing the off-topic section and thought some people may like the same interests i have acquired some years ago.
> I've had many remote control toys when i was younger, and i still have a box or two full of broken toys and parts.
> 
> Couple of years ago, me and my brother pitched in some money to buy a brand new Kyosho Fw05T (Nitro RC)
> ...


I like it and I want to know that you have made it? It's looking very difficult to made, so I also want to made it. Would you like to share your knowledge with me about it? I am really excited to made it.


----------



## John Hobbies (Feb 25, 2013)

This is the remote controlled cars of model nitro powered. I have found so many RC toys in very reasonable price at rchighperformancehobbies.com.au, hope this will help you to get more attractive toys.


----------

